# DataOne Bug : FREE Download even after 8 AM ;-)



## Arun the Gr8 (Nov 22, 2008)

I have recently noticed a bug in the DataOne Usage system due to which you cna download even after 8 AM for free.

"The DataOne server does not identify usage between the time 2 AM to 8 AM but what it sees is that at what time the connection has started.

For example, if you start the connection at 7:55 AM, you can download or browse for free as long as you stay connected. Mind you, the usage will be charged if the connection gets disconnected and gets reconnected after 8 AM (which happens so in windows default connection).

To harness this bug (at least as long as someone at BSNL fixes it), you can create a new connection in windows. Then in its properties, in the Options tab, disable redialling. 

No idea for linux though....


----------



## mrintech (Nov 22, 2008)

Are you sure? Maybe they are charging it. Who knows


----------



## sidewinder (Nov 22, 2008)

Arun the Gr8 said:


> I have recently noticed a bug in the DataOne Usage system due to which you cna download even after 8 AM for free.
> 
> "The DataOne server does not identify usage between the time 2 AM to 8 AM but what it sees is that at what time the connection has started.
> 
> ...




naaaahhhhhh...its not like that...at least in my case !!!

I genrally log out at 8.30 am to go to office. And my usage after 8 am is recognised and added to the limited usage..


----------



## prasad_den (Nov 22, 2008)

YEah.. They do charge for the usage beyond 8.00 AM even though the connection was initiated at 7.30 or 7.55..  
IF what the OP says had been true, by now everyone would be having only a BSNL Home 500 plan..


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Nov 22, 2008)

prasad_den said:


> YEah.. They do charge for the usage beyond 8.00 AM even though the connection was initiated at 7.30 or 7.55..
> IF what the OP says had been true, by now everyone would be having only a BSNL Home 500 plan..



Well, i dont think everyone will have 500C plan since mine gets disconnected after nearly 30 mins 



mrintech said:


> Are you sure? Maybe they are charging it. Who knows



Well i dont think so.... 

*img227.imageshack.us/img227/549/14129811xg6.jpg
By arunthegr8 at 2008-11-21


----------



## ajaybc (Nov 22, 2008)

This works allright.But the thing is that the connection automatically gets disconnected after 30 mins.So if u disconnect and reconnect at 7:55 AM u can continue using free till 8:25 AM.Atleast this is what I observed and I use this extra time to download all the game trailers and all because my utorrent would be active till 8:00AM


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Nov 22, 2008)

yeah even i have observed that... the connection gets disconnected after 30 mins... still u hav got half-hour rite..


----------



## ico (Nov 22, 2008)

Well, I think you're wrong.

Once I started my downloads at 1:45am and they continued till 8:30am and all the data downloaded before 2am and 8am was counted.


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Nov 22, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Well, I think you're wrong.
> 
> Once I started my downloads at 1:45am and they continued till 8:30am and all the data downloaded before 2am and 8am was counted.



Thats how i learned that if you connect b4 8 am the data usage will not be counted... same thing happened to me.. i too once connected at 1:46 am and my usage was billed. so i tried the opposite and it worked


----------



## ico (Nov 22, 2008)

Arun the Gr8 said:


> Thats how i learned that if you connect b4 8 am the data usage will not be counted... same thing happened to me.. i too once connected at 1:46 am and my usage was billed. so i tried the opposite and it worked


BTW by "b4 8am", do you mean between 2am and 8am???

If yes, then I'll also give it a try.


----------



## ajaybc (Nov 22, 2008)

^^try reconnecting at 7:55Am

It will work


----------



## mrintech (Nov 22, 2008)

Anyone got the Recent Bill in which you are not charged for the Blunder you made?


----------



## red_devil (Nov 22, 2008)

Arun the Gr8 said:


> For example, if you start the connection at 7:55 AM, you can download or browse for free as long as you stay connected. Mind you, the usage will be charged if the connection gets disconnected and gets reconnected after 8 AM *(which happens so in windows default connection).*



will give this new found bug a try.. btw, what did the op mean by "which happens so in windows default connection" ??


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Nov 22, 2008)

Don't depend on this. Once I downloaded after the cuttoff time of 8.00 am and downloaded upto 8.30. when I saw the usage details, there was no charge. Next day also I experiemented and next day sure enough they charged me prorata for period from 8.10 onwards!! Their rules are arbitrary and never ever rely on it. Otherwise you may end with huge bills.


----------



## debsuvra (Nov 22, 2008)

So it _*'works'*_ only on Home 500C? Too bad I have only Home 500.
BTW why is this news on Technology News section?


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Nov 22, 2008)

debsuvra said:


> So it _*'works'*_ only on Home 500C? Too bad I have only Home 500.
> BTW why is this news on Technology News section?



Well sorry about that.. i posted it here bcoz it was *News* to me and thought people should know about it...
So where else should i have posted it?


----------



## navikh333 (Nov 22, 2008)

this is not true...BSNL technicians r not that fools....Please dont post these kind of stuffs....


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 22, 2008)

^^They really are fools. Most of them know only to check telephone problems, and just set up an internet connection.

I'm trying this out tomorrow morning BTW.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 22, 2008)

Arun the Gr8 said:


> Well sorry about that.. i posted it here bcoz it was *News* to me and thought people should know about it...
> So where else should i have posted it?


----------



## debsuvra (Nov 22, 2008)

Arun the Gr8 said:


> Well sorry about that.. i posted it here bcoz it was *News* to me and thought people should know about it...
> So where else should i have posted it?



May be in the Chit Chat section, or if it looks so much like a 'news' to you then I suggest Random News. What do you think man, a way of cheating BSNL is technologically so cool that it might count as a Tech News?


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Nov 22, 2008)

debsuvra said:


> May be in the Chit Chat section, or if it looks so much like a 'news' to you then I suggest Random News. What do you think man, a way of cheating BSNL is technologically so cool that it might count as a Tech News?



No just hoping that some BSNL techie will read my post and rectify the problem... The never entertain emails anyways...
Even if you send them one, they never even bother to reply... its just goes unnoticed..


----------



## debsuvra (Nov 23, 2008)

Arun the Gr8 said:


> No just hoping that some BSNL techie will read my post and rectify the problem... The never entertain emails anyways...
> Even if you send them one, they never even bother to reply... its just goes unnoticed..


You thought some BSNL techie will read this post and rectify the problem?? That means you took it for granted that there is actually some BSNL techie in this forum? Surely this is not TRUE, how could you even think like that? They don't even know their Windows better, let alone social networking for BSNL.


----------



## mrbgupta (Nov 23, 2008)

For last 2 months I am doing the tricks .Disconnecting at 0759 hrs and connecting and again disconnecting at 0829 hrs.


----------



## sixstring (Nov 23, 2008)

i'll try it out 2mrw...........sounds gr8888888888


----------



## ajaybc (Nov 23, 2008)

^^lol dont get that excited.it is just an extra 29minutes.i have been doing this for months now.


----------



## navikh333 (Nov 23, 2008)

then i guess BSNL has set its time to 30 mins late....wat say?


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 23, 2008)

I am not going to take this big risk...


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Nov 23, 2008)

aditya1987 said:


> I am not going to take this big risk...



Actually u can try this without taking any risks... Just connect at 7:55 and dont download anything (and dont disconnect at 8 too of course). Some nominal amount of data transfer will occur indeed. And if not, u can always browse. Check the dataone portal if the usage between that period is counted...

This way u can know if it works for u or not...

So, did anyone try yet???


----------



## ajaybc (Nov 23, 2008)

This Works Iam Dead Sure.i Have Been Doing This For Months Now


----------



## mrintech (Nov 23, 2008)

*Jyada Discuss Mat Karo... Nai to INDIA TV Mein dikha Denge *


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Nov 23, 2008)

mrintech said:


> *Jyada Discuss Mat Karo... Nai to INDIA TV Mein dikha Denge *



*Point duly noted...

*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/31large.png


----------



## mrintech (Nov 23, 2008)

Better you enjoy there at Civic Center ya Supela ki Hawa Kha ke aa jao... but keep this scret


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Nov 24, 2008)

mrintech said:


> Better you enjoy there at Civic Center ya Supela ki Hawa Kha ke aa jao... but keep this scret



Yeah sure...
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/31large.png


----------



## sameer.pur (Nov 24, 2008)

This works...!! Because BSNL keeps records in 30 mins. pulses.
I also have been doing this for atleast 2 months.


----------



## sixstring (Dec 1, 2008)

*it really works...............*


----------



## dips_view (Dec 1, 2008)

one of bsnl employee told me its for their cus support... and its not a general rule..sometime it will extended up to 8.50 am(in my case)...other provider(mtnl) charges whole downloading (2.00-8.15)..so dont play with fire!!!!
                   1)always reconnected
                   2)try to disconnect within 8.20...
O.w oneday u get unlimited bill...................................................................................


----------

